# CH Art



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone running ch art blood?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont think many people are,apperantly he wasnt bred as much as other dogs
Since he was stolen and disapeared...You'd have better results on a game bred forum with this question also..


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

i havent found many results with any of the boards i have frequented .. only a few out there that i have seen running it ..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

while i was looking up his info i found out his grand father "eli" was also stolen And disapeared from site.He actually had quite a # of offspring but i guees this really isnt much when you are concerning game dogs...
*THIS IS HIS OFFSPRING LIST*

STEPHANY'S WHIZ (O. STEVENS') AKA DOC HOLIDAY (2XW) 
O.STEVEN'S BUBBLES GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH O. STEVENS' (AKA PATRICK'S) TAMMY 
ADAM'S LUKE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM BUNCE'S PERCILLA (CLAYTON'S) 
ADAM'S RENIE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH ADAMS' CANDY (ROM) 
ADAMS PATTY GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM BUNCE'S PERCILLA (CLAYTON'S) 
CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S LUKE (4XW)(1XL) GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM BUNCE'S PERCILLA (CLAYTON'S) 
2XW ADAMS' KANE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM ADAMS' TART 
ADAMS' KELLY GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM BLUM'S BRANDY 
GR CH ADAMS' MIKE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH ADAMS' CANDY (ROM) 
GR CH ADAMS' MIKE (5XW) (ROM) GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH ADAMS' CANDY (ROM) 
CH ADAMS' QUEENIE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM TOMSIC'S SPIDER (ROM) 
ADAMS' SASSY GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH ADAMS' CANDY (ROM) 
ADAMS' TRAVIS GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM TOMSIC'S SPIDER (ROM) 
BROWN'S ART JR GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CRUTCHFIELD'S FANNY 
BROWN'S SASSIE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CRUTCHFIELD'S FANNY 
CAPLES LIZ GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM 
CH. CARTER'S JOE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HILLIARD'S SANDY 
CARTER'S PANSY GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HILLIARD'S SANDY 
CARTER'S TIBBS GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HILLIARD'S SANDY 
CARVER'S LITTLE EVA GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM STINSON'S QUEEN 
CARVER'S LITTLE EVA (CLAYTON'S) GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM STINSON'S QUEEN 
ADAM'S CH LUKE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM SEXTON'S MISS MIKE 
CLAYTON'S JOSEPH GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
CLAYTONS JOSEPH GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
CORN'S BULL RED GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HOWARD'S BLACK GEORGIA 
CH CRUTCHFIELD'S ALEX GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CRUTCHFIELD'S ANDY 
CRUTCHFIELD'S AMBER GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CRUTCHFIELD'S ANDY 
CRUTCHFIELDS BRIAN GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM 
ELLIOTT'S CRY BABY GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
CH FAVRE'S LUKE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH ADAMS' CANDY (ROM) 
GAINE'S MABLE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM SEXTON'S MISS MIKE 
HALL'S GINGER GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM 
HALLS GINGER GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
HATHAWAY'S LEILA GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HODGES' GERALDINE 
GR CH HOPKIN'S DOGGY GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CHECK'S LITTLE RED 
HOPKIN'S GLOVER GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HOWARD'S BLACK GEORGIA 
HOWARDS GRASSHOPPER GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM HOWARD'S BLACK GEORGIA 
ISHAM'S DEE DEE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CALHOUN'S BLACK QUEEN 
LAUB'S JESSE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM DIVINE'S LIL 
LAUBS' JESSE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM DIVINE'S BLACK LIL 
CH. LAYNE'S SEABOLT GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM GR CH HAND'S CANDY (6XW) ROM 
CH MARVIN'S STRIKE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM BLUM'S BRANDY 
MIKE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM GR CH HAND'S CANDY (6XW) ROM 
O. STEVENS WHIZ GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH O. STEVENS' (AKA PATRICK'S) TAMMY 
O. STEVENS' WHIZ GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CH O. STEVENS' (AKA PATRICK'S) TAMMY 
PARTICK'S BLACK VELVET GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM BUNCE'S PERCILLA (CLAYTON'S) 
PERRY&ELLIOTT'S JOSEPH GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
PERRY'S LITTLE JOE GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
PERRY'S PEG GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM CLAYTON'S LITTLE JAVA 
REESE'S SUDDEN SAM GR CH ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD'S ART (7XW) ROM ADAMS' GINGER


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

I was recently asked about the dog named "Art". This dog was a very important part of Bulldog history. This dog came on the scene about the time when mediocrity in the dogs was coming to an end. The combine that originally owned and campaigned Art were among some of the best dog men of that day and had as good a "Stable" of great dogs as there were around of that time. I had heard that these boys were bringing him out long before I ever saw him. When I did see him, I was impressed and became even more so with each of his outings. In spite of his ability there were many around, some of which were cronies of mine that were convinced that he couldn’t be any count since he was cur bred. I never saw Art in trouble but could say for certain he was smart, hard-mouthed, well-balanced, and as methodical and pit wise as the best I have ever seen. He was a dog anyone would be proud to feed.
My most memorable experience having to do with this world renown dog took place on a beautiful day in North central Texas when the combine rose to the challenge and brought him up to meet the Big Plumber’s Jade dog. Jade was off of Hammonds’ Zeke bred to Rasmusson’s Ginger and one of the heaviest Dibo dogs of that day. He was thought by many a dog that couldn’t be beat. He was a hard mouthed, offensive dog that would take a lot of good dogs out in short order. Jade had one flaw compounded by a medical problem that no one ever bothered to address. He never paced himself, mainly because he never had to but had a soft palet that would make it impossible to breathe if he had to go the long route. You got the picture, the Plumbers’ were betting that this would be a short one so never worried about the oxygen problem.
As things would happen, the dogs were readied and a referee was sought out of the small crowd of well-known dogmen. Maurice Carver refused as he was backing his boys and the Art dog. Jim, one of Art’s owners turned to the Plumbers and said, "You got a problem with him",pointing to me, and the Plumber’s were ecstatic to have someone from their camp seeing that they got a fair shake. This was back in a time where there was an era of sportsmanship and even though I had refereed a bunch up to then, I had never called one of this magnitude. Both handlers were pros so we agreed on the rules, shook hands and I said, "Let the best dog win".
The dogs hit and Jade buried up to his eyes in Art’s chest and as he was getting ready to "Sit the Ivory" Art took him out. Jade kept driving and had set a fast, hard pace for dogs of this size, but when he would get into the shoulder instead of destroying it as was his specialty, was taken out. The first half of this fight was like a chess game with Art no doing much, just staying out of trouble and in charge at the same time. Close to the half hour mark, Jade had started to melt and was gasping for every breath at this point. Art still being relatively fresh went to work and it appeared Jade would most likely meet his maker, had not the Plumber’s !!!!!!!!d him up. It was obvious that Jade wasn’t going anywhere and the Plumbers showed good sportsmanship in their decision to concede. Everyone shook hands and went their separate ways.
I never saw Art again after that day that I can remember, but heard he lost on a foul and the boys from up north bought him a for a brood dog. It seems like they took him out a couple more times and he shown even better than he had in his younger days. He was later stolen and never recovered. If I wrote on every story about where he went it would fill a small book. Someone knows and as far as I am concerned a dog thief deserves at least a major heart attack.
Art will long be remembered by those dog men of the 70’s, as a good one. Weather they agree on his being a great dog or not, you can bet he is another one who made his mark in the Bulldog world. After he was offered at stud, the ads on him read "Art" The dog with the Heart". What a dog, could have won a dog show and had the Eye of the Tiger.
Bull Plug 1999


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

As far as i can see from research the bloodline in its pure form is extinct....


----------

